# mitsubishi d1500



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

I recently inherited a mitsubishi d1500 from my uncle. I have never used this tractor but it runs well. I want to get it running so my oldest son can help me with some of the farming. It has a tiller attachment that works well however none of my 3point attachments (mainly the brush hog) fit it. do I need to buy specialty attachments or are there adapters for it. or where do i buy them? thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum fiddle889. You need to establish what category your three point hitch is, and what category your implements are. I think your tractor is equipped with a Category I hitch.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The Mitsubishi D1500 tractor is a 15HP tractor. That's why it has a cat 1 hitch.


----------



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

I have mostly cat 2 equipment thanks for the information. Six bales your picture looks like an Older form of what I have. Anything else I should know about it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fiddle889 said:


> I recently inherited a mitsubishi d1500 from my uncle. I have never used this tractor but it runs well. I want to get it running so my oldest son can help me with some of the farming. It has a tiller attachment that works well however none of my 3point attachments (mainly the brush hog) fit it. do I need to buy specialty attachments or are there adapters for it. or where do i buy them? thanks in advance.


The Mitsubishi D1500 is a Gray Market tractor. Cat-1 as it is a CUT (Compact Utility Tractor). And do note, it may have a multi-speed PTO. So, don't have the engine rpms up high and pick the wrong PTO speed selection. However, there are neat and niffy ways to use the multi-speed PTO on these Japan tractors. 

The D1500 has the KE85 engine. However, there is a 1st gen and a 2nd gen for this model, so it could share the engine with the Satoh Bull depending on the era the machine was made in the 1970s. One needs verify the engine ID plate if not worn away. 

IF the D1500 has the Japan 3PT lift arms, there are universal conversion kits available for US CAT-1. 

Now, to make things a bit strange, the KE engine series is both diesel and gas. Much of the block and other things common were used between the 2 fuels. Engines were put in cars, trucks, tractors, etc. 

CAT-2 equipment usually is too wide and too heavy for CAT-1 machines. Using the CAT-2 could damage the D1500.


----------



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

bmaverick do you have a link for the converter?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fiddle889 said:


> bmaverick do you have a link for the converter?


Now that is really weird, not sure where my previous post went with the info for the manual and the translator link. Like the post got wiped out.  

Since you do get notifications to the thread you had started, you did get my posting.  Just odd it's now AWOL. 

Here's the Yandex link. Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate 

Open the PDF, zoom to about 1/2 page, use the camera icon, box in what you want to read. The screen will change a little when you click it. Now at the Yandex page do a PASTE. Read it in English. 

The Japan language uses the word MOTOR for engine and SMALL CAR for tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be any posts deleted in this thread, so not sure what may gave happened. I've been looking around to see if I could fine anything and all I came up with is the Yandex translate reference you made 14 days ago in your reply to Daddy_Dale over at the iseki post!?!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> There doesn't seem to be any posts deleted in this thread, so not sure what may gave happened. I've been looking around to see if I could fine anything and all I came up with is the Yandex translate reference you made 14 days ago in your reply to Daddy_Dale over at the iseki post!?!


I did type a reply, thought I hit the 'post reply' and moved on. Don't worry too much, strange things or hiccups have happened like this since the upgrade. Others have mentioned a few, I only had that double post when Joe posted at the same time in that other thread. 

Also, seems the cap limit is back on uploading manuals again. A few weeks ago, I tried to reach out to Philip, but no answer.


----------



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I did type a reply, thought I hit the 'post reply' and moved on. Don't worry too much, strange things or hiccups have happened like this since the upgrade. Others have mentioned a





bmaverick said:


> Now that is really weird, not sure where my previous post went with the info for the manual and the translator link. Like the post got wiped out.
> 
> Since you do get notifications to the thread you had started, you did get my posting.  Just odd it's now AWOL.
> 
> ...





bmaverick said:


> Now that is really weird, not sure where my previous post went with the info for the manual and the translator link. Like the post got wiped out.
> 
> Since you do get notifications to the thread you had started, you did get my posting.  Just odd it's now AWOL.
> 
> ...


I did not get that posting I searched and nothing… but the manual is a good help as it has the wiring I need to reconnect the head lights


----------



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

Can anyone tell me where to get the three point conversion for this tractor? I’m having trouble getting a conversation kit for it (mit. D1500)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fiddle889 said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the three point conversion for this tractor? I’m having trouble getting a conversation kit for it (mit. D1500)


The key to a successful 3PT conversion is this - MEASURE. Many of the Universal kits for Japan compact tractors such as Shabarua (Ford/NH), Mitsubishi (IH/CASE), and Yanmar (John Deere) are mostly all interchangeable.

Now, what kit to pick? For starters, that top chain needs to be changed out to a top-link bracket with 2 or 3 or 4 sets of horizontal holes. Those kits with the top-chains are out there, BUT this NARROWS the 3PT items you can hook up to the tractor with a top-chain setup. 

Shown below is a basic universal 3PT kit. The questions are:

- How long do you need the lower arms from those mounting pins on the tractor to PREVENT attachments from rubbing or hitting the rear tires. 

- Sway chains or sway bars or sway links. Kubota machines are very strange using the swap links that take up lots of room. Sway chains are the most common.

- Draw-arms. With the upper pins and reach-arms in a true horizontal position, measure where the lower arms would be located in a horizontal plane. This would determine the Draw-arm lengths. 

- Lynch pins, clevis pins, and mounting hardware. Much is already dictated by your current setup. So, pick a kit or piece-meal a kit together to interface those pieces on the tractor. 

Got a TSC near you? Look at their store for the wall diagram and what typical piece items would make things work. 

Again MEASURE lengths before buying. Know the interfaces before buying. The more you study this out, the EZ it becomes.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fiddle889 said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the three point conversion for this tractor? I’m having trouble getting a conversation kit for it (mit. D1500)


BTW, that top-chain setup. 










MEASURE the mounting bolt pattern. Look for a top-link bracket that would mount there in it's place. It can be Yanmar, Shabarua, Mitsubishi, Satoh, John Deere, etc, long as it would bolt on to be strong. You can paint it black or whatever too.  
3pt top-link bracket mitsubishi at DuckDuckGo 

Here's a direct replacement from FRANCE.
Top link bracket Mitsubishi D1500 - MT Creuse 
Dimensioned too. in METRIC. Because the tractors are METRIC.  











OK, I did much of your homework. hahahaha


----------



## fiddle889 (Jun 30, 2021)

wow... thats alot and i did some measuring and im gonna go to atwoods/tractor supply. the wife will hate it... ha! one more question the shaft runs counter clockwise. will that affect anything?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

fiddle889 said:


> wow... thats alot and i did some measuring and im gonna go to atwoods/tractor supply. the wife will hate it... ha! one more question the shaft runs counter clockwise. will that affect anything?


Per ISO 7000-1664, the EU and NA turn clockwise.










There was extensive talk on an EU tractor board looking for a PTO direction changer for a Mitsubishi last month.
There are products out there.
Power Take-Off Products | Gear Box PTO (munciepower.com) 

A simple PTO Reverser done on a CNC lathe. 
PTO reverser gearbox | The Hobby-Machinist 

There is a sold product out there called Hub City PTO Reverser. Very popular over the past 55 years too. 
Hub city reverser pto at DuckDuckGo 
Here is what one looks like inside.
Took apart my Hub City model 22 reducer/reverser - Farmall Cub 

Found a website with the engineering products and CAD models to make your own.
Products (hubcity-ps.com) 
I would assume you want a 1:1 ratio that is a speed match on the D1500. Looks at these. Do not choose the hollow shaft either. 
Model: 22 (hubcity-ps.com)


----------

